
The Facebook Places logo is a four. Inside a square. - phreeza
http://i.telegraph.co.uk/telegraph/multimedia/archive/01699/facebook-logo_1699507c.jpg
======
mryan
Square? Really? I would say that is a rectangle. But I guess geometric
precision would not have given you the headline you were going for :-)

~~~
phreeza
hehe a friend of mine said the same thing, but to me it really looks like a
square! Depends on the perspective I guess.

